# Americans seeking new life



## SimonGuthrie (Sep 16, 2014)

My wife and I have wanted to move to South Africa for some time now. Ultimately, she wants to enroll in grad school at UCT, but for now, we're looking to find work and make a life for ourselves overseas. 

My wife and I both have bachelors degrees. I'm the editor of a small newspaper, with a focus on visual journalism, and my wife is a teacher, with special ed endorsement and TEFL certificate, but we are willing to work nearly any job for the opportunity to move to Cape Town. Do you have any advice? Places we should look? Opportunities to consider? 

I appreciate any and all help.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

I replied in another thread that you started. I don't know if you saw that or not.


----------

